# Laguiole by Louis Thiers 8 piece knife block set - any good?



## novicekinfe (Aug 20, 2015)

I received a voucher for red balloon and need to use it up, one of the products they have on offer is the Laguiole by Louis Thiers 8 piece knife block set. 
I messaged red balloon and they told me they were made in Hungary.

has anyone used this set before? or know anything about it?



Cheers, 

Dom

link for reference:
https://www.redballoon.com.au/produ...uiole-by-louis-thiers-8-piece-knife-block-set


----------



## gic (Aug 20, 2015)

HRC 54 is awfully soft, SUS 420 doesn't seem to hold an edge very well at all according to the one reference I could find on Google.

The knife block looks cool. 

Still, for that amount of money $299 AUD you can get a set of Tojiro DP's for example which would be much much better...


----------



## chinacats (Aug 20, 2015)

For less money, you can get much better...you should fill out the which knife should I buy questionnaire.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 21, 2015)

Sucks.


----------



## mark76 (Aug 21, 2015)

Everything about them screams: fake, bad, awful marketing


----------



## Adrian (Aug 21, 2015)

I presume you are aware that laguiole is a style of knife not a brand in itself, and there are a great many people making so called laguiole knives. It is the maker that is the brand. Qualities vary but some are excellent and others are rubbish. Aubrac for instance makes good ones. Traditionally laguiole knives are a classic french steak knife shape and carry the fly or bee on top. It is therefore difficult to see how this set of knives can really be described as laguiole. 

My take on this is that if you need to use up the voucher then by all means get the knives. They will be cheap knives of the kind of sets that can be bought readily at much less than the quoted price, in the same way that you can get a so called damascus gyuto for $15 if you cruise the web. It will not be comparable to a Catcheside though.


----------



## MrOli (Aug 21, 2015)

They're not worth the price tag and you will find the name of the range "Louis Thiers" is a shameless attempt to pass them for Thiers (the town) made knives. Stay away from these if you can, in principle you could get away with only two knives: Gyuto (Chef) and Petty, there are plenty of alternatives for these within the $299 budget and they will outclass the Hungarian Laguiole big time.


----------



## novicekinfe (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you guys for the replies! 

I've decided not to get them and spend the voucher on a dinner for two.

Cheers,

Dom


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Wise choice!


----------

